# Denver EMT Volunteer Agencies



## Taylorrae33 (Jun 24, 2016)

Hey all! I'm moving to Denver at the end of August and will be applying for as many agencies in Denver as I can for EMT-B but I wanted to also go ahead and try and get a volunteer position in case I can't get a paid position. What agencies in the Denver area take on volunteers? And would any be willing to pay for an IV cert class I'm planning to take through St Anthony in the fall? Thanks ahead of time


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Jun 25, 2016)

Off the top of my head:

Northglenn Ambulance https://www.northglennambulance.com/public/careers/volunteering
Highland Rescue Team http://www.highlandrescue.org

There's probably a few more small agencies in the foothills that I'm not remembering, too.


----------

